# My husband has completely changed



## mrseortega (Oct 30, 2009)

My husband spends every second he can away from home. I feel like a single parent 95% of the time. He would rather hang out with ANYONE, than be with me and our daughter. We've only been married for a year and I already feel like it's over. And when I say something about it, he thinks I'm being too needy. Before we got married, he spent all the time he could with me. His best friend from childhood recently got a divorce and now my husband has been living the single life with him. Partying all night and ditching work.... He's just not the guy I fell in love with and married. What do I do????


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

well, you may not be the same person he fell in love with either. im guessing the stress of raising your daughter has changed you a lot. so he may have justifications for wanting to stay away from you. im not saying its right, but it is what it is. 

what are you doing differently? are you hostile, do you yell, are you demanding? if he doesnt want to be around you, you will have to consider why that is and consider changing some things. 

talk to him about it. he says you are needy, so try being more independent. but you have to come to a compromise with him that he'll stop acting like a teenager if you agree to change. 

and if you really feel he's just being a jerk and theres really no reason for him to want to stay away from you, then other then leave him im not really sure what else you can do.


----------

